# 6 volt to 12 volt conversion question



## Gary-in-Georgia (Dec 25, 2015)

Finally doing the conversion because I cannot get the 6 volt circuitry to work properly; voltage regulators just won't work - went through 5 with all new electrics installed. I give up.

Anyway, I am converting to 12 volt and was wondering if instead of changing out the lamps to 12 volt, could I not place a resistor in the wire run from the switch to the lamps and keep the original 6 volt lamps? If so, what resistor would I need? I took electronics in high school, but that was in 1968, can't remember much of it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It would be easier to swap out to 12v lamps.


----------

